# Klonopin and Inderal (Propanolol)



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello all,

My doctor has prescribed me Klonopin (.5 mg dosage) and Propanolol (40 mg dosage) as needed. I requested the propanolol mainly because I have a few class presentations coming up and I have heard it works well. I have taken .5 mg of Klonopin for the past 6 years as needed very sparingly, maybe 5-30 times a year, and it seems to work fine. It usually kicks in for me 30 mins - 2 hours.

I have a couple questions.

1) How long does it take for the Inderal (Propanolol) to kick in, and how long does it last?
2) Is it safe to take these two medications together? If so, please share any experiences you have combining the two, does it work well, etc., if you wish.


Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

For propranolol the duration of it's effects are 6-12 hours and peak plasma time is 1-4 hours. So it is quickly absorbed, and taking it with food enhanced its bioavailability.

I don't see any possible interactions between the two. I know when I was on propranolol, it decreased my tremors and excessive sweating, but I stopped it because of a weird fluttering in my chest. You might get a little bit of fatigue and associated with it, but I'm not sure what the percentage is for that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I take 1mg klonopin and 40mg propranolol. No problems.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. Has anybody used this combination or similar combo before a class presentation?


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes I would recommend a combo of Inderal & Klonopin... (Or Xanax) It has helped me in the past.



MastaMel said:


> Thanks guys. Has anybody used this combination or similar combo before a class presentation?


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

My doctor was more than happy to prescribe me propranolol, after having prescribed me diazepam/Valium which he knew I'd be taking at the same time. He is very experienced in the use of both drugs, so would not have done this if contra-indicated. I have not taken them at close enough intervals for both to be in my system at active levels, but I imagine the combination would work well (if fatigue was not a problem).


----------



## KayBee01 (Oct 12, 2010)

flapjacker said:


> I take 1mg klonopin and 40mg propranolol. No problems.


Do you take both of them daily and do you take them at the same time of day?
I take Clonazepam daily and my dr wants me to take propranol (I have essential tremors) and didn't know if I could take them both in the morning?


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Im sure you wont get any panic with that combo.


----------

